# Rockford Fosgate RF9300 Deck



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I just got mine today and I had a question about the install...

Why would i want to hook it up so it dims 30% when my lights go on? Is there a reason they tell me to do this?

I know that might be a stupid question...


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Dimming headunit*

The companies that manufacture cd players try to make the displays bright enough to be seen in direct sunlight, and they dim when you turn your headlights on so that its not brighter than your guages at night thus becoming a distraction. If you don't want that to happen I know that with some cd players if you don't hook that wire up at all the unit won't dim.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks..

Thats what i did.. i just didnt hook that wire up..


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Got my dimmer wire hooked up and the display dims when the lights are switched on, but it's still a little too bright for me at night. I might put brigher bulbs behind the HVAC knobs and the gauges to help reduce the contrast with the HU. Oh and yes, the knobs in the picture are lit...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *Got my dimmer wire hooked up and the display dims when the lights are switched on, but it's still a little too bright for me at night. I might put brigher bulbs behind the HVAC knobs and the gauges to help reduce the contrast with the HU. Oh and yes, the knobs in the picture are lit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Kenwood KDCX859?...nice deck


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, it's the Kenwood KDC-X859. It's ridiculously bright even when it dims. I prefer Alpine but got Kenwood anyways because it had the fastest MP3 file/track seek times among all the other HUs that were out when I was shopping. All the research that I did indicated that Panasonic and Alpine MP3 HU's high seek times leave a brief silent gap between each track.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *Yeah, it's the Kenwood KDC-X859. It's ridiculously bright even when it dims. I prefer Alpine but got Kenwood anyways because it had the fastest MP3 file/track seek times among all the other HUs that were out when I was shopping. All the research that I did indicated that Panasonic and Alpine MP3 HU's high seek times leave a brief silent gap between each track. *


Too hard to use...but I guess you get used to it when it's in your car.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah, the kenwood's are bright. I have an MP919. I didnt have a clue as to wich wire to hook the dimmer wire up to. I have gotten used to it though.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, I know what you mean! The previous owner of my current car had an Alpine HU put in and whoever did the install CUT out the factory harness! I was horrified!!! Anyways I used a voltmeter and tested each wire one by one to find the dimmer, but in retrospect it would have been easier to have just looked it up in my Haynes manual.

I think the dimmer wire on a 94 LE is the Red/Yellow wire. At least that's what my old 1982-1994 Haynes repair guide says. Honest Bob, hope this helps!

Gone to a better place...


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *Yeah, I know what you mean! The previous owner of my current car had an Alpine HU put in and whoever did the install CUT out the factory harness! I was horrified!!! Anyways I used a voltmeter and tested each wire one by one to find the dimmer, but in retrospect it would have been easier to have just looked it up in my Haynes manual.
> 
> I think the dimmer wire on a 94 LE is the Red/Yellow wire. At least that's what my old 1982-1994 Haynes repair guide says. Honest Bob, hope this helps!
> 
> ...



Ahhh! Sad, so sad... Hopfully my Sentra dies of old age... Thanks for the info!


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *Ahhh! Sad, so sad... Hopfully my Sentra dies of old age... Thanks for the info! *


HA! I said the same thing about my B13 until some idiot in a lowrider tried to drive under my car while we were on the interstate. We kept going for several feet and plowed right into the car in front of me. The exhaust, spare tire well, front bumper, and frame were all bent in and insurance offered me $1400 for repairs or a total.  Needless to say, it would never drive the same again so I gave it up to the salvage yard. Hopefully you'll have better luck!


----------

